# GIK Acoustics Shopping Spree Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win ONE of TWO $600 Shopping Sprees at GIK Acoustics!​*







Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics have teamed up to give away TWO $600 Shopping Sprees for use at GIK Acoustics online store.

*Two lucky winners will get to spend $600 each at GIK Acoustics.*

*There will be two (2) Groups of entries... Group A and Group B. 

A winner will be drawn from each Group!*

*Qualifications are DIFFERENT for each Group.* 

*Group A* is for members who were registered as of April 30, 2011 *AND* had a minimum of twenty-five (25) posts as of September 30, 2011 *AND* have at least 25 new posts during the qualification period. 

*Group B* is for all OTHER members who are registered by December 31, 2011 *AND* have a minimum of 50 posts during the qualification period.

*You CANNOT enter in BOTH Groups!*

*Qualifications common to both Groups:*

Qualification period is from _*November 1, 2011 through January 31, 2012*_.
A random drawing will be held shortly after January 31, 2012 from the qualified entries in each Group.


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.


*You must post and explain your shopping list in the If I win... thread.*


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using one of the following threads:


*GROUP A* - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - *GROUP A*


*GROUP B* - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - *GROUP B*


SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the giveaway, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Just to clarify, although I'm pretty sure I've got a handle on this:

I'm clearly in group A, having been around a while (admittedly more active as of late!). But I don't actually qualify until I've made 25 posts _after_ Nov 1 (yesterday), right? Given that it's only Nov 2, I suspect only the most active people will hit qualification status (and therefore permitted to post in the group A qualification thread) any time soon... most will be bit longer before they rack up 25 posts.

Right?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I won't speculate as to how quick a member might qualify, but you are definitely in Group A and you need to adhere to the following to qualify:


...at least 25 new posts during the qualification period from November 1, 2011 through January 31, 2012.


No post padding! (Minimum 25 word count per post!)


Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our *Home Theater Equipment* forum.


You must post and explain your shopping list in the *If I win...* thread.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using one of the following threads:


*GROUP A - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - GROUP A*


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Sonnie,

I seem to fall into a qualification crack. I am registered before April 30, 2011 but I did not have 25 posts by Sept 30, 2011. This disqualifies me from Group A.

By being a member before April 30, 2011 I do not qualify from Group B.

Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are no cracks... you can only qualify for Group B... PROVIDED you make the 50 required posts during the qualification period. Being a member who registered prior to April 30, 2011 does not effect Group B... you simply have to be registered prior to December 31, 2011... which you are.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm qualified for group B. I haven't done a word count on my posts, but I figure I've been reasonably active here.

Unless I hear otherwise in the next day or two, I will be putting my name in the pot. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have winners... 

Congratulations to the winner of Group A...

*sub_crazy*


Congratulations to the winner of Group B...

* MikeBiker*


Mike and Mike... get their fingerprints and make sure they are not the same guy. :whistling:


We hope both of you enjoy your shopping spree... and thanks for being a member of Home Theater Shack! :T


----------

